# Gerund translated into Hungarian



## FRENFR

I find it useful to look for 'fixed' words/expressions, so I can use them as 'posts' along my route of your language.

In English, I might say "Being an interpreter is hard work", or "Living with Eszter is wonderful" 

Do you have a similar structure for the gerund?

Köszönöm! (I just found the special letters in the corner  )


----------



## francisgranada

FRENFR said:


> I find it useful to look for 'fixed' words/expressions, so I can use them as 'posts' along my route of your language.
> 
> In English, I might say "Being an interpreter is hard work", or "Living with Eszter is wonderful"
> 
> Do you have a similar structure for the gerund?
> 
> Köszönöm! (I just found the special letters in the corner  )


 
In your examples, the infinitive could be the solution:

Tolmácsnak _lenni_ nehéz ("to be an interpreter is hard")
Tolmácsként _működni_ nehéz ("to work/be working as interpreter is hard")
Eszterrel _élni_ csodálatos ("to live with Eszter is wonderful")


----------



## FRENFR

See?  Already I'm confused.

Why did you remove 'nak' and add ént?  What is that?

I understand the assimilation with the R+Rel = with.

Thank you!


----------



## francisgranada

FRENFR said:


> See? Already I'm confused.
> 
> Why did you remove 'nak' and add ént? What is that?
> 
> I understand the assimilation with the R+Rel = with.
> 
> Thank you!


 
(Not _ént_, but _ként)_

It is another "case ending", mamma mia  ... (We could find a better terminology, because the Hungarian case endings are not abstract endings in the indoeuropean sense, they are rather "attached postpositions" with concrete meanings). 

_igazgatóként_ - as director, in fuction/role of a director

_Eszter nem csak gyönyörű, de szakácsként is tökéletes_.
Eszter is not only beautiful, but she is also perfect as cook (in function, role ... of a cook).


----------



## Ateesh6800

*The infinitive may indeed be used as a gerund.*

When you get more proficient in Hungarian, you'll realize that in Hungarian _the infinitive may be conjugated according to number and person in a way that it remains an infinitive_ (oh, yes!).
From dolgoz*ni*:
Nehéz így dolgoz*nom* (dolgoz*nod*, dolgoz*nia*, dolgoz*nunk*, dolgoz*notok*, dongoz*niuk*).
For-me-to-work (for-you-to-work etc.) like this is difficult.
For me (you etc.), it's difficult to work like this.
I (you etc.) find it difficult to work like this.​But I only mentioned this to get you excited intellectually. Don't try to impress your inlaws with this just yet. 

Added info:

*A.*


----------

